# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  any one have any info on amature bodybuilding

## j.p.

just let me know

----------


## Ms Figure

J.P what sort of things do you want to know about??

----------


## j.p.

i need to know what i neeed to do to get started and what i need to do to win

----------


## Tobey

jp,
Most of the BB comps around here only require an entry fee. That is as long as you are talking about amature comps. Many of the bigger comps which give prize money ect may require that you place in other comps to be eligable to enter. It really all depends on who is sponsering the event. Are you willing to travel? In what locations are you looking to compete. If you have not ever competed before I would suggest going to a few comps as a spectator to get a "feel" of how things are ran and what you can expect from your first comp. There are several comps thoroughout Alabama every year. I'll look them up the next time I am at the gym if you are interested and post them here in this form.
IC

----------


## Pete235

Very informative site...evrything you need to know:

www.bodybuilding.com

----------


## steelblazin

that's a great site bro.
hey, it also depends on whether or not you want to compete in the npc, or the so-called "natural" shows. chances are if you are on this borad, you are not looking to do the INBF, NGA, NABBA, kind of stuff. local shows do give you a glimpse of what you'd be facing untill you get to a national show. then it turns the heat up quite a bit. PM me if you need some other help.

peace,

steel

----------


## steelblazin

man,

i didn't see that you were in texas. wassup! now you really need to PM me to get the dirt on texas shows! i'll be at the nationals there in dallas next november.
i also have done all the texas shows...if that helps too.

----------


## bufchic

Check out getbig.com, npcnewsonline.com and a great way to keep up on texas shows is mostmuscular.com and texasnpc.com(prince harrisons, hes a putz, but his site has info)I know a guy in Plano that is a God at prepping ya if youre interested. It'll cost you but he'll make sure you dont look like a dick on stage. I owe him a ton. 
Pick a good show, I would recommend Ed and Bettys SW USA, aim for it and make it a goal.

----------


## steelblazin

good info on those sites. yeah, try for the s.w usa in tx. i did that show and earned my national qual. 

hey bufchic, have you worked with prince harrison before? just askin' cuz i tried his "advice" and i'm still pissed! i work with another nutritionist in austin...! 

peace out, yo!
-steel

----------


## bufchic

Nooooo! I have this thing about going to anyone that looks like total ASS, and CANT BELIEVE that others do! That dumpy fuck would have to pay me. I get so sick of people that have no personal experience trying to dominate the competition world. Where do these assholes come from? Do they just wake up one morning and say "I think Ill start training atheletes or Im going to be a bb judge." Who decides these nobodys are qualified? For instance where I am now the NPC chairman looks like a basketball player and wouldnt know the first thing about getting on stage, and at my last show a soft mushy female judge told me that my traps arent big enough! Im a woman! My traps are big enough to see in a t shirt, I think thats big enough. The kicker is when she saw me 4 months later and said "wow, your traps have really come up", when I hadnt done a thing different! 
AHHHHHH! I feel better. LOL
Anyhow, just from what I know of Prince hes a shmuck.

----------


## steelblazin

um, you don't like people who look like one thing totally opposite of what they judge...getting close?

just funnin'
really though, you are correct and i believe that 99 percent of those that do a sport of any type would say the same. i guess if the judges got judged, the olympia would go to hell!!!

peace

oh yeah...great traps, what did you do!!!!!!!!!!!!

-steel :Welcome:

----------


## bufchic

Yeah Im a little on the blunt and bold side. 

oh yeah...great traps, what did you do!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I will never tell! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## ptbyjason

sorry to break into this discussion. bufchic you have access to the female board now (at the bottom). I was going to PM you, but you have your PMs disabled.

sorry everyone, carry on

----------


## bufchic

Sorry. 
I dont just have to hang out with the woman do I?

----------


## GuestPoser

Bufchic has more knowledge than the majority of the halfwits in here including the moderators or administrators. Don't give her grief for helping someone that needs it.

----------


## steelblazin

who was that directed at?

----------


## GuestPoser

If you are referring to my previous post, it is directed towards anyone that has a problem with a female in the general forums.

If you are not, ignore.

----------


## ptbyjason

bufchic, you are allowed anywhere on this board. I gave you access to the female forum because it is an privilege granted only to females. If you look in this forum and all of the others you will see that the females post on every board. I was just letting you know about the special access that you have.

GuestPoser, if that was directed at me, you need to reread my post. All I said was 



> bufchic you have access to the female board


that is not "giving her grief".

I appreciate the advice everyone gives on here regardless if they are male or female. The experience that she has will help everyone on this board. The ONLY reason I posted this on the board was because, as I stated, she has disabled PMs. If I had a problem with a member, it would not be discussed on an open board, I assure you.

----------


## Tobey

Ease up Guest Poser, 
No one here was giving anyone greif of any kind. And as far as the mods Or the adminstrator I'll put their knowledge and experience against any body out there. Calm down and read the post before inserting your foot.
IC

----------


## bufchic

No worries
I dont know about that Tobey. You never know who is on this board.

----------


## ptbyjason

Ok, the major issue has been handled already, I don't want it to turn into a debate over who is qualified to give advice on here.


Tobey, I will agree that the mods and vets know their stuff (not saying the admin  :Big Grin:  ) as they must prove themselves before they are made a mod or vet. I also believe as GuestPoser said that bufchic knows her stuff. I believe GuestPoser was pissed off because he misunderstood what i was saying and went off half-cocked. That is fine, it happens to everyone. 

But to address GuestPoser and bufchic, we really do make sure people prove themselves before we give them a special title (mods and vets), and I would stand behind the advice they give. Do they know everything? No they don't. That is why we have so many, everyone has something that they know about better than the next person and they overlap each other to cover all of the different subjects. 

I really do believe bufchic is extremely smart and knows what she is talking about. I believe I know who bufchic really is, and if I am right, I would follow her advice any day. I don't think she knows everything, and I don't think she will say that she does. We are all learning on a daily basis, and that is the way it should be.

So let's end this nonsense. The truth is, we are all here to learn what we don't know about and educate those who can learn from us. No one on here is perfect, but we can all learn from each other every day.

----------


## Zshdow

Hello all. New to this forum and wanted to jump in here to possibly get info. I see that you all are from TX. I am new to TX and am wanting to get into amature BB also. Have not found the gym for me as of yet. Wanted to see if you all could recommend somewhere in the Ft Worth area that is more suited to bodybuilders. I am just not into the "Fitness Center", social club, atmosphere. Sorry for jumping in, just thought you guys might be able to shed some light. Thanks.

----------


## bufchic

> I am new to TX


Sorry to hear that.  :LOL:  Just kidding....kinda. 
Im not familiar with Ft Worth but I am willing to bet you are going to be hard press for a good gym over there. I didnt find a one in Dallas. You may look into traveling over to Metroflex in Arlington or just hit a 24 Hour. Although the 24 Hours down there dont have a real bb sene they have good equiptment. Good luck :Smilie:

----------


## Zshdow

Thanks for the reply bufchic. I get the new to TX thing all the time from the guys at work! lol I work in Arlington, so I may just have to checkout those places and go before work. Was just trying to stay close to home so could hit it early in the morning. Thanks for the info!

----------

